# GH/KH



## nige2473 (9 Jul 2008)

Does CO2 increase kh gh ?


----------



## JamesC (9 Jul 2008)

Adding CO2 doesn't affect GH at all but it does very slightly raise KH, but not by enough to worry about.

James


----------

